
Dart 2.0 is now available - l2dy
https://www.dartlang.org/dart-2
======
everdev
Similar thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17705958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17705958)

~~~
dang
Since that one was posted earlier, we've merged the comments there.

